# Does a trolling motor spook more fish?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You're just trying to stir the pot aren't you?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> You're just trying to stir the pot aren't you?


Why would I do that?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

People are having to buy clear tip lines and skiffs that are almost silent while poling for a reason. A trolling motor is for deeper water and if there has been a bunch of idiots running over fish all week a trolling motor is going to spook them. I don’t know about where you fish but all the areas I fish get a lot of boat pressure. If you can pole I would...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here in Tampa bay I rarely see guys poling. This is the boating capital of the state last time I checked, so the fish are fairly accustomed to noise I think. 
I have not noticed a big difference in success between drifting, trolling, or staked out. 
So I would say here they don't spook anymore when used appropriately.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

So much depends on that old marine's standard answer about what to do when things get ugly... "Sir, it depends on the situation, the weather, and the terrain..." I wasn't a marine (I was Army - all those years ago...) but the answer says it all...

In clear waters where five feet is deep water - or in areas where fish are very heavily pressured - even turning on a troller near fish might not be such a good idea... unless you're in deeper waters. Even then you're well advised not to do any stopping and starting - just keep your troller to a slow steady pace - then shut down 200 feet away from fish or so and pole in... As you get into depths where poling isn't practical -or conditions like wind and distance make it really difficult to get onto fish - that's when a troller comes into its own -even in clear water - but all you're doing then is trying to get well ahead of moving fish - then shutting down and waiting for them to come to you... Nothing I've just said applies to bones or permit - unless they're in deeper waters and you can actually see them well in advance (not likely, but occasionally possible....).

Now let's take that troller into the areas I fish - the interior and coastal areas of the 'glades where the waters are dark - and many days you might not see another boat all day long... Much different situation since a trolling motor that allows you to glide along a jungle shoreline just close enough to toss lures or flies at structure... can put you on fish all day long as long as you're in around four feet of water or more.... Add to that the current state of trollers - that spot lock feature is invaluable for fishing up inside rivers or at the mouth of creeks - or just within casting distance of a shallow wreck or an inshore marker of some kind... Another great use for a troller is to get you out into big open bays where you can see big tarpon that you'd have to pole for thirty minutes to reach - without that troller... The troller is then used to get within 200 or 300 feet of the fish, shut down -then you pole into casting position... 

All of the above might be why we just installed my first troller in 20 years onto my old Maverick skiff (had one years ago - but it was more trouble than it was worth...). 

It's a remote controlled Minn Kota Terrova, 54" , 24 volt model with an onboard PowerMania 20 amp dual bank charger and a 60 amp breaker.... Done without a troller for many years - but I'm getting older now (over 70) and these new motors are pretty darned impressive...


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I read a Bass article some years ago about trollers. The main point that I came away with was....intermittent Start/Stop action seemed to bother the fish far more than a constant running TM. That confirms the above comments.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I don’t run one. I could see it useful for crossing deep areas between flats.
Fishing deep structure and docks. Or deeper areas where you are fishing towards shoreline.
But to use one on a shallow flat to chase reds and bones. I don’t think it’s a good idea.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Do trolling motors spook more fish than a guy poling? Sure

Can you catch fish when using a trolling motor? Certainly. Its all about the conditions and how you use it.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

X2 on what lemaymiami said. In certain situations a TM will spook fish. With that said I use both a TM and push pole on every trip.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

My experience seems to be leaving the trolling at a set speed . Like white noise in the background. I fish the mosquito lagoon and have had reds within 10ft of me on trolling motor and caught them.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> So much depends on that old marine's standard answer about what to do when things get ugly... "Sir, it depends on the situation, the weather, and the terrain..." I wasn't a marine (I was Army - all those years ago...) but the answer says it all...
> 
> In clear waters where five feet is deep water - or in areas where fish are very heavily pressured - even turning on a troller near fish might not be such a good idea... unless you're in deeper waters. Even then you're well advised not to do any stopping and starting - just keep your troller to a slow steady pace - then shut down 200 feet away from fish or so and pole in... As you get into depths where poling isn't practical -or conditions like wind and distance make it really difficult to get onto fish - that's when a troller comes into its own -even in clear water - but all you're doing then is trying to get well ahead of moving fish - then shutting down and waiting for them to come to you... Nothing I've just said applies to bones or permit - unless they're in deeper waters and you can actually see them well in advance (not likely, but occasionally possible....).
> 
> ...


Never thought I'd see the day you had a trolling motor on your Maverick! What's next--twin PowerPoles?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Sight fishing in Biscayne Bay and the clear waters of the Florida Keys, Zero place for these horrific devices. In the open bays of the interior of the glades, absolutely looked down upon. 


Yes, they spoke fish for your boat and everybody else on the flat with you.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Notice I didn't say one word about being "on the flats" using a trolling motor... In fact during winter when there's great fishing up really shallow - on those days the troller will stay home... At least that's how I roll - and like everyone else I've seen more than my share of folks using trolling motors where they're absolutely not appropriate...


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I use a TM in N.E. FL and never catch any fish, I guess this is the reason!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Just had this discussion with a new skiff owner... he was asking about Bone/Permit in areas of B-Bay well known for catching them saying he's not even seeing fish. I asked where, when/tides, and was he poling, trolling, or idleing ... his answer was no he was using his high tech trolling motor, you know one of those fancy ones with the remote on the neck strap with all the spot-lock, automatic up/down/deploy/speed/turn action, follow the gps tracks, and said they are quiet as a mouse and don't spook the fish like the old ones do.

I said no I have no idea why you are not seeing fish where others are catching them.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Here in the Louisiana marsh if a trolling motor spooks fish I'd never know it. They don't seem to be spooky at all. Even in some of the clearer shallow ponds I can finesse the TM to work a bank and it doesn't seem to spook the reds.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I would say yes, with the exception of big black drum who don't seem to care if you bump them with the hull. Bastards just keep tailing and refusing to eat what I throw at them.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’m going to give it another page before I share my recent experience. Should be fun.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I use the trolling motor every time out all day long working mangrove shorelines and sight fishing. I do spook a few fish but can honestly say I catch a lot more than I spook. 
Saturday we were trolling along the edge of the flat and I went 2 for 4 on Reds. My buddy on the troller and me on the poling platform. 
Sunday my buddy "flipped" his jig 15' away into a mangrove pocket and hooked a 20-30# tarpon got two jumps and she spit the hook. I flipped into the same spot and got a 34" Snook. To top it off we were fishing a shore line 10-15 minutes behind another boat and guess what? They were using trolling motor as well. 
Same thing for night fishing, trolling motor right by the dock lights while casting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Depends when and where, there is no right answer.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm gettin' one! I need a good excuse.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I thought the same way as everyone else: Pole first if the conditions allow because the trolling motor spooks fish. I wouldn’t dare use trolling motor in Biscayne Bay for bones, permit and Tarpon and still don’t in a lot of situations. But last time I was out by myself I decided to use the trolling motor because it was to much of a PIA to pole my hpx 18 and fish at same time. I figured that I would at least get to fish. I used the spot like feature and would fish a spot before moving to another one.

Long story short. I ended up catching 17 Bonefish (fly and spin) and a small permit all while operating trolling motor. If someone I didn’t know were to tell me this I wouldn’t believe them. Shockingly one fish even hit 10’ from the boat. Now you can justify this by saying I was in deeper water at 2-3’ but the water was also crystal clear. This was definitely an eye opening experience for me. I learned that it’s more about the fish (area, depth, time of year, temp, pressure, spawning, tide, etc.) than the tool you use in certain scenarios. Now if I was sight casting in less that a foot I would never try this but in certain conditions it can be done.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

I just helicopter the big motor in shallow enough water then drop the TM and dredge my way through the grass to get where I'm going, that way I have a dedicated path next time I go that route... _kidding_. 

No pole here, but out of the team we have three boats all with TMs. Maybe our fish are less spooky than other parts of the state, but 95% of the time we can slow-speed ourselves to get into casting range to get after the fish we need to get after. 

I will say, however, that in the cooler months where fish are sunning themselves in the SHALLOW grass-flats and near bars - we have used poles to allow us to creep slower and literally get right on top or within a rod's-poke distance from them. THAT is a cool experience, especially when it is crystal clear. BOOP!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> Here in Tampa bay I rarely see guys poling. This is the boating capital of the state last time I checked, so the fish are fairly accustomed to noise I think.


I was on a flat poling Sunday in Tampa Bay. Tarpon rolling all over. TM buffoon rolled in and 90% of the fish were gone. 2' of water. Started rolling again 30 minutes after the buffoon was gone.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Maybe it was because the "buffoon" was fishing from a Chittum?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Shot this from a short cast away at the lagoon a couple weeks ago while trolling slowly along a shoreline. With somebody else in the boat, I'm on the pole while fishing. Solo, I run the troller as long as the water is deep enough and still do pretty well.

In my experience, if you switch the troller from off to on (even slow) while reds are in casting range, they're probably going to spook. But if you keep it on at a slow speed as you approach it doesn't bother them too much.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

On Sunday we were fishing dark water and accidentally trolled the boat onto an oyster bar, it made a hell of a racket. Decided we'd sit on the bar and fish around it since we were stuck. After half a dozen casts a redfish that was literally a foot from the boat spooked off the bar we were stuck on. Some fish are stupid, but the way you hear some guys talk a gnat farting would spook their fish. I'm glad I don't fish where they do. I don't even own a push pole.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

K3anderson said:


> I was on a flat poling Sunday in Tampa Bay. Tarpon rolling all over. TM buffoon rolled in and 90% of the fish were gone. 2' of water. Started rolling again 30 minutes after the buffoon was gone.


No joke, in the last 13 years of fishing Tampa Bay from Ft Desoto, weedon island, Bishops harbor.... to LMR, cockroach bay, Apollo beach and Alafia, I've seen maybe half a dozen guys on pole. Mostly way back in the mangroves where a kayak and wading would do better. Most areas where the fish are are trollers friendly, but if you don't know how to use it then yes, you will spook off any fish.
Slow and steady!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> No joke, in the last 13 years of fishing Tampa Bay from Ft Desoto, weedon island, Bishops harbor.... to LMR, cockroach bay, Apollo beach and Alafia, I've seen maybe half a dozen guys on pole.


We are in different parts of the bay or different tides. I routinely see that many per day in winter. Once trolling motors are out, the waters too deep for sight fishing fly. Tarpon I see a lot of TM's now and I had to do it to or people cut off the line because they can get there faster than I can pole.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I use mine when it is windy and I am by myself. Where I fish, it bothers some fish and not others. I may get fewer shots at some fish using my TM, but I promise I get a lot less trying to pole and fly fish at the same time. As long as the TM is on a low speed and not changing redfish usually aren’t that bothered. Speckled trout are a lot more sensitive to it but they seem to be very sensitive to the pressure wave from the hull moving through the water, especially the bigger ones, so I can’t say if it is the TM noise or the hull. That being said, I have poled right up to some big specks but never TM’d right up to one. YMMV


----------



## Shawnoner (May 24, 2019)

I used a trolling motor last season for Oceanside tarpon in the keys. Mostly used the spot lock feature instead of dropping anchor. Allowed for fishing off the front of the boat versus rear, quick spins for casts and allowed for easy maneuverability to fish that would have been our if range in the past. Sure, it doesn’t fit into the traditional aspect of tarpon fishing (which I respect) but it allowed for a lot more shots. I also think big tarpon spook off of the anchor line so it takes that out of the equation. Makes a lot of sense when fishing 4’ or more for that scenario. At the end of the day it’s still just fishing and about having a good day on the water.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I will sometimes chase bait pods with the trolling motor to get within range and I have noticed that they will scatter very quickly about 10’ to the sides when I turn the trolling motor off. Turning it on doesn’t have the same effect tho. 

As for fishing with it, it’s all dependent on depth and water clarity in my experiences.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> No joke, in the last 13 years of fishing Tampa Bay from Ft Desoto, weedon island, Bishops harbor.... to LMR, cockroach bay, Apollo beach and Alafia, I've seen maybe half a dozen guys on pole.


Yeah...you're in a different fishery even though its Tampa Bay. Certain times of the year we can spend the entire day in less than 12" of water. Its all pole and all fly, all the time for me. So no TM.

I'll be 49 this year...so I'm hoping I have a good 10-15 years left before I need to turn the skiff into an electric scooter...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

crboggs said:


> Yeah...you're in a different fishery even though its Tampa Bay. Certain times of the year we can spend the entire day in less than 12" of water. Its all pole and all fly, all the time for me. So no TM.
> 
> I'll be 49 this year...so I'm hoping I have a good 10-15 years left before I need to turn the skiff into an electric scooter...


Maybe so. On shallow flats, my boat floats in a legit 5 inches, I usually set up up wind and drift.
I've owned a few fly rods, but never got into it. I'd rather just cast once. I'm always reminded of John Travolta's line in Swordfish:
"You know I never understood the appeal of fly fishing Jim. A little bit too much like masturbation for me - without the payoff."


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm always reminded of John Travolta's line in Swordfish: "You know I never understood the appeal of fly fishing Jim. A little bit too much like masturbation for me - without the payoff."


*lol* Then he's not doing it right.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is painful to read. I hope you’re kidding....


Shawnoner said:


> I used a trolling motor last season for Oceanside tarpon in the keys. Mostly used the spot lock feature instead of dropping anchor. Allowed for fishing off the front of the boat versus rear, quick spins for casts and allowed for easy maneuverability to fish that would have been our if range in the past. Sure, it doesn’t fit into the traditional aspect of tarpon fishing (which I respect) but it allowed for a lot more shots. I also think big tarpon spook off of the anchor line so it takes that out of the equation. Makes a lot of sense when fishing 4’ or more for that scenario. At the end of the day it’s still just fishing and about having a good day on the water.[/QUOTE


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I use my TM in Tampa Bay, I used it with discretion and drift wherever possible.
I catch Reds, Snook and even sight fish juvenile Tarpon in less than 2' of water.

I was told by many people my results would drastically suffer by using the TM, but I have seen the exact opposite.
I cover much more water and therefore put a bait in front of more fish.

It does make me smile how some guys think it can't be done, and only a poling skiff and fly rod can catch fish on the flats.

As others have said, the key is not change speeds and to not keep switching it on and off.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

I have a Rhodan on my Air Ranger, and have no problem catching fish shallow, with the TM on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RJTaylor said:


> I have a Rhodan on my Air Ranger, and have no problem catching fish shallow, with the TM on.


How about that big block? Does it spook fish?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Only when I’m burning the bank, and bump over em


----------

